# Cowing for snows



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I have read that you can sneak up on snows using a cow silo. Has anyone tried it or know someone who has and does it work?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's been done for awhile now and I think it originated in Nebraska.

It can work well, but I here people saying it's not as effective as it used to be. If groundpounding is your gig, than go for it.

Gooseview sells one:

http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/confidence_cow.htm

I won't be carrying it here at Nodak.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

On Saturday I saw two guys sneeking up on a large flock that was 100 yds from the road and they were behind a large rectangle frame covered with burlap. I stopped in to ask the landowner for permission to decoy after they jumped the birds for the next day since it was a known hot spot and after being granted permission I drove back and saw that they were within 20 yds of the birds! Wouldn't a big rectangle getting closer to geese freak them out? Seems like too much to do! Saw that they only shot five and probably crippled a lot more! Others at the hotel were loading up cow silos in the mornin' also. I heard it can take up to an hour to get within slaughtering distance with this tecnique.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds interesting. I'll stick with the belly crawl. Nice. 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I heard about this a couple of years ago, and thought about trying it, but never did it. I would to hear somebody who has tried it post up.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah i've tried it before, we made up a cow in show class back in high school. good shop project, terrible idea in the field. I found it to be a huge waste of time and needless to state you look like an idiot walking around with a cow decoy. We tried it a few times and had minimial success and gave up on the idea.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Check this out...pretty crazy stuff, but it looks like it worked for them... dd:

http://www.greentimber.net/Video/goosehunt.wmv


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I especially like the YEEHAAAWWW at the end!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wish they have more videos like that you could download from the internet!! Only 4 more days!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys notice how loud those 1000-2000 birds where?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

That would be pretty fun...but you take so long to get up to them shoot then its all over they all leave...i like to set my decoys and have action all morning long. Id rather shoot 5 geese over decoys then 20 jump shooten them. THats just me though.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

A guy doesn't have much choice without a ton of decoys. If I had around 75 northwinds and Silos would that be enough?


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Depends...if you were in a good field i would think that would be enough. I have hunted snows over 200 and shot birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Here's the way I look at it, anything under 150 decoys isnt worth it. Way to many guys down south use 100 rags and an ecaller. The birds just get acustom to them. But if you are in a feed field you could get by with 200 decoys but depending on the conditons you might shoot birds and you might not shoot birds. If you want to shoot migators you should use ALOT of decoys. In up wards of over 800 decoys. Floaters will help out alot to. But as snows are snow sthe guys running big spreads might not even shoot birds.


----------

